
Mobile devices at a beach on spring break; this is where they went across the US - tantalor
https://twitter.com/TectonixGEO/status/1242628347034767361
======
tarde
"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims
may be the most oppressive."

Love how nobody care if the people there consented to have their travels
public like that. Nobody think for a second that this is available to anyone
with a few bucks, from advertisers to facist governments to people spreading
fake news via whatsapp to push for brexit etc?

------
tantalor
Video literally shows a dragnet.

